# Best antivirus in 2010



## dubey.vibhu (Feb 23, 2010)

Which is the best antivirus in 2010?


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

NOD32, Avira, Kaspersky.


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to use Nod32 for almost 2 yrs and since one yr i am subscribing Kaspersky... Am very satisfied with Kaspersky Internet Security and comes to be cheap as well..


----------



## dubey.vibhu (Feb 23, 2010)

Which is better ? Kaspersky 2010 or bit defender 2010


----------



## papul1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

dubey.vibhu said:


> Which is better ? Kaspersky 2010 or bit defender 2010


Kaspersky is the way to go


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 23, 2010)

dubey.vibhu said:


> Which is better ? Kaspersky 2010 or bit defender 2010



Kaspersky All the way


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2010)

Eset ENOD Antivirus ...works gr8 for me


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am using kapsersky internet security with zone alarm firewall.
Both are paid, but works great.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2010)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 is the best


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2010)

not again... 
my choice Avira Antivir


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

^^arlight.....


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2010)

Did anybody tried BIS(Bitdefender) 2010??? its works g8 on my pc and use only 51 mb of ram while scanning... I am having 3 year license for BIS and 1 Year (1+3 user ) for Panda valid till 24 oct & Dec 2010.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Did anybody tried BIS(Bitdefender) 2010??? its works g8 on my pc and use only 51 mb of ram while scanning... I am having 3 year license for BIS and 1 Year (1+3 user ) for Panda valid till 24 oct & Dec 2010.



Ya BIS is good....even BTS also....

@OP: there are threads....on same subject..pls refer to those.....


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

The Conqueror said:


> Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 is the best




Nevr b able to detect spyware.....tried it while hacking my own box....lolxxx


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 24, 2010)

^^Yeah I know its not that good at spyware, but I don't have to worry as I have Spyware Doctor


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 24, 2010)

i m with avast free home version


----------



## PraKs (Feb 24, 2010)

How about Microsoft security essentials ?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

^ it sucks....


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 24, 2010)

'AVG Free edition' with Comodo Firewall and when you talk about Free Edition Anti Virus software then I think AVG is best among all.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2010)

y2j826 said:


> 'AVG Free edition' with Comodo Firewall and when you talk about Free Edition Anti Virus software then I think AVG is best among all.


AVG sucks.

Avira is the best free AntiVirus.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone who has used Kaspersky will not go with anythin else! and its cheap too...

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

n when it comes 2 free AV 'Avira' as de best!


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 25, 2010)

but i m very much satisfied with free avast antivirus for almost 2 yrs.....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 25, 2010)

drsubhadip said:


> but i m very much satisfied with free avast antivirus for almost 2 yrs.....


+1 
Same here,been using Avast free + Comodo Firewall for the last 5 yrs. NO problems or attacks till date


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 25, 2010)

Avast Home Edition or Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Gauravs90 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmmm...... norton? It's been great

But its not cheap.

Pls don't start blabbering like norton is a resource hogger.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 25, 2010)

Quick heal 2010 internet security is excellent... the detection rate is gud and is not resource hungry.


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 25, 2010)

I Am using free  Avast anti virus ...


----------



## CA50 (Feb 25, 2010)

^^same here, avast fan


----------



## rksingh (Feb 25, 2010)

i am avast fan


----------



## hurricane25 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bit Defender 2010... low sys resource, excellent vir detection rates on all tests, superb firewall as well


----------



## drsubhadip (Feb 26, 2010)

so there r many avast fan..
great to see that


----------



## AmarinderPalSinghSaggoo (Apr 29, 2010)

I think Avast antivirus 5 is the Best antivirus in 2010!!!!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 29, 2010)

Avast 5 is the best IMO


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow .. No NAV takers yet ..?? I tried Norton Antivirus 2009 earlier and liked it .. So I purchased Norton Internet Security 2010 .. Its very fast and low on resources (not that it matters) .. I'm planning to renew my license in July when it expires ..


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

Avira AntiVir 10 > Avast 5.


----------



## papul1993 (May 3, 2010)

IMHO antivirus an do nothing on the hands of stupid users. i have seen it.


----------



## lalam (May 3, 2010)

Avira without a doubt


----------



## pushkar (May 3, 2010)

I use Microsoft Security Essentials on all my computers now. It's more than enough for personal usage.

And to people who are inevitably going to say "It sucks!!!" just because it's made by Microsoft, you should actually try it before saying that. It actually detects malware and removes it properly.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 4, 2010)

when MS and security both come on one line, i cant stop myself from laughing !


----------



## manishjha18 (May 4, 2010)

just installed Microsoft Security Essentials.its actually good.i have been using kis 2010.cant compare both right now--but i think Microsoft Security Essentials is better in cleaning all the crack tools.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 4, 2010)

papul1993 said:


> IMHO antivirus an do nothing on the hands of stupid users. i have seen it.



Agreed. Common sense is all you need to beat viruses.

My vote= NOD32v2.7


----------



## binilmb (May 4, 2010)

Avira AntiVir Personal 10 + COMODO Firewall. A great combination


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

manishjha18 said:


> just installed Microsoft Security Essentials.its actually good.i have been using kis 2010.cant compare both right now--but i think Microsoft Security Essentials is better in cleaning all the crack tools.



^^ thats what they are meant for !


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 5, 2010)

I got Zone Alaram Pro 9.1 ver with BIS(Bitdefender) 2010. works great on my pc .


----------



## ramprasad (May 6, 2010)

In my opinion, AVG and Kaspersky are the best


----------



## smartyn13r (May 7, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> Nevr b able to detect spyware.....tried it while hacking my own box....lolxxx



yes its true that some antivirus package dont detect spywares adwares null_viruses

and even those viruses from cracks n patches

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------

let me bring eScan Suite into picture of all you guys

i m using eScan since 2 years
i know it comes a bit expensive but it is worth purchasing

Internet Security Suite(ISS) is best for home n basic office users

it provides everything one needs to secure his/her computer
All customizable

I recommend this one n i trust eScan

my funda is 
eScan Any Package = developers of Kaspersky + developers of eScan


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

smartyn13r said:


> and even those viruses from cracks n patches
> ---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------



Most of the time, they detect the worm.trojan/virus in the crack/patch. Some new variants might not be detected though...

Once, Ihad a tough time...
AVG prompted that the the patch contains a virus. I ignored it and disabled AVG to install the patch and the whole system was corrupted. The damage was so much that I had to reinstall Windows
Luckily, I had my back up disks...


----------



## synyster (May 10, 2010)

avg internet security 2010...


----------



## AmarinderPalSinghSaggoo (May 17, 2010)

Avast is the best antivirus in 2010


----------



## rkneo11 (May 17, 2010)

i use Avast 5 Home edition... But as i use windows 7 and have disabled the autorun feature for pendrives (even if i double click in explorer it opens the pen drive by default and does not run the autorun.inf file) and since i do not use any offline e-mail manager am hardly bugged with viruses. As a precaution once a week i scan with Malwarebytes' anti malware...
Kaspersky i found to be overprotective and tedious to use.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 3, 2010)

what is the difference between INTERNET SECURITY SUIT & ANTIVIRUS?

Is F-SECURE a good stuff?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is the difference between INTERNET SECURITY SUIT & ANTIVIRUS?



internet security has more features than simple antivirus...such as antiphishing,anti-spyware,root-kits etc....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2010)

which is the best pirated anti vir


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 4, 2010)

^^ If you want some good protection and can't pay for it, then go for a reputed free antivirus (Avira or Avast) instead of choosing a pirated one as you shouldnt trust something  with your security the origin of which itself is questionable ..


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 4, 2010)

With the latest technologies it is not possible to use a pirated AV for many days
The companies are finding out the pirated keys and blocking them when you run an update...
So it is better to go for Avast/AVG/Avira rather than a pirated one...
And Avira and Avast have detection rates comparable to premium paid ones...


----------



## g160689 (Jun 4, 2010)

Right now i am using "Microsoft security essential". Its lite and its fast. I m quite satisfied. Try it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 4, 2010)

> "Microsoft security essential"


. 
^^ its bloat !


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2010)

best combo: Avast Free (for viruses) + Comodo Firewall (antivirus sucks) + A-Squared Free (not tried Anti-Malware yet). total damage to pocket: Rs.0. total damage to viruses: ~100%. 

A-squared is a fantastic anti-malware software. try it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice combo. I use Avast 5 pro + Zonealarm


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Nice combo. I use Avast 5 pro + Zonealarm



i2 have used Zone Alarm a lot but later shifted to Comodo, cause Zone Alarm got no Sandbox, shellcode injection protection & the interface is not the best. some likes it but it irritates me. so dropped it. however configuring Comodo is one of hardest task, for first time users.


----------



## chandra_S (Jun 5, 2010)

avast5.0 free edition  is fine for me


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

> Zone Alarm got no Sandbox, shellcode injection protection & the  interface is not the best


 Agreed. The interface is sad and the updater is very problematic and mirrrs even sometime dont respond. Even Avast 4.8 had a n00b old medai player like interface by default. Avast 5 looks like a proper AV program 
However, I dont care much about AV programs and all coz my most work is done in opensuse or Ubuntu. I have installed win7 to play Counter Strike and winXP for my brother . No use else !


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Agreed. The interface is sad and the updater is very problematic and mirrrs even sometime dont respond. Even Avast 4.8 had a n00b old medai player like interface by default. Avast 5 looks like a proper AV program
> However, I dont care much about AV programs and all coz my most work is done in opensuse or Ubuntu. I have installed win7 to play Counter Strike and winXP for my brother . No use else !



i unable update Comodo Firewall a single time. if new versions released, i need reinstall it if i wish to upgrade. 

yah, avast 4.8 was always criticized for its interface. Avast MP3 player 

i used openSuse 11 for C programming. now removed (formatted). will install if needed again.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 6, 2010)

> i unable update Comodo Firewall a single time. if new versions released,  i need reinstall it if i wish to upgrade


^^ 



> i used openSuse 11 for C programming. now removed (formatted). will  install if needed again.


You removed SUSE! :O The day i installed it became a fan i have it even today. Suse marked my transition to linux from windows


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> You removed SUSE! :O The day i installed it became a fan i have it even today. Suse marked my transition to linux from windows



i not deliberately removed. got some virus problem, so have to format. i got the DVD (came with digit mag) so will install sometime in future.

one of my college buddy have been addicted to Linux. experimenting all kinds of hacks & mods (reason: i let him use my Suse & Fedora DVDs).


----------



## prathameshra (Jun 11, 2010)

Kaspersky 2011 is best


----------



## Amit Beniwal (Jun 11, 2010)

I support Quick Heal Technologies product, being an Indian this is a good Indian antivirus and ask all you to support, from my side i found this satisfactory. Quick heal antivirus is best.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Eset4  ftw

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

Ya suse-kde sucks...gnome rocks


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 11, 2010)

> suse-kde sucks



^^ it rocks !!! FTW


----------

